# Nissan titanium exhaust - how to make it louder?



## Namor (Mar 17, 2012)

I am running a 2016 Nissan titanium pipe but its hopelessly quiet. My previous GTR had a Y-pipe which was better. Anything I can do to liberate more noise without butchering the titanium exhaust, which is a work of art? many thanks


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

:thumbsup:I would say leave it as it is and add downpipes:thumbsup:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Namor said:


> I am running a 2016 Nissan titanium pipe but its hopelessly quiet. My previous GTR had a Y-pipe which was better. Anything I can do to liberate more noise without butchering the titanium exhaust, which is a work of art? many thanks


Assume you mean a 2016 registered MY17? If not Nissan didn't make a titanium pipe for the MY16. 

The MY17 pipe is a horrible design with the stupid valve closing off the nearside tailpipe.

I would try a simple Y pipe first which will obviously sound better, and you get rid of 2 of the stupid cats, but I doubt that will be enough to make it sound alive.

The next move would be trying an aftermarket exhaust of your choice, Akrapovich, GTC Titan etc, that will work 

Edited to add: I just thought, you are the guy with a Nismo, in which case I would just fit an Akrapovich if I was you


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Downpipes and open the window


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

3 or 4 companies make a Ti Y pipe in Japan if you want help.

the reason nismo is that noise level is for local compliance regulations


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Namor, I will take your Titanium in swops for my LINNEY Street System. Like yours in Titanium just louder as its a 4" system but it doesnt make your ears bleed


----------



## Namor (Mar 17, 2012)

Mine is 2016 Nismo with the optional Nissan titanium exhaust but it sounds too quiet. Who is best placed to install downpipes, Litchfields? Presumably there are some choices to make? Thanks


----------



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

You'd need a tune as well as the downpipes I would think, so bye bye warranty I would have thought. That's what's been putting me off doing much other than a Russ Fellows Y Pipe, which is plenty loud enough for me.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

A warranty from a tuner is only 1200 quid though.


----------



## Chippy_Jersey (Apr 3, 2017)

Trevgtr said:


> A warranty from a tuner is only 1200 quid though.



Only


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Chippy_Jersey said:


> Only


about the same for a set of tyres.

:chuckle:


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

I put a Litchfield Y-Pipe on mine and drive it in R-Normal-R and it's nice and loud. I'd like it louder but the Akra *requires* a remap and I don't want to lose my warranty.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Pretty sure you wouldn't need a remap just because of adding a catback section (Y pipe and rear section). You would still have stock main cats and stock boost. 

An Akra with a stage 2 remap would really bring the car alive though, and the warranty is only 1200 quid which is probably 1/3 of the price of the exhaust


----------



## gtr_jocky (Sep 27, 2007)

Down pipes 102 Lichfield exhaust system sounds amazing worth every penny .


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> Pretty sure you wouldn't need a remap just because of adding a catback section (Y pipe and rear section). You would still have stock main cats and stock boost.
> 
> An Akra with a stage 2 remap would really bring the car alive though, and the warranty is only 1200 quid which is probably 1/3 of the price of the exhaust


The MY17 Akra says it requires a remap. 


gtr_jocky said:


> Down pipes 102 Lichfield exhaust system sounds amazing worth every penny .


Sure if you can get warranty









Where is this £1200 warranty? I would Stage 4+ my car tomorrow if I could get warranty.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Litchfield recently did my stage 4 (MY16) and the cost of a 12 mnth warranty is £1200 including vat and rac cover. 

All parts unaffected by the remap will still be covered by the Nissan warranty.


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> Litchfield recently did my stage 4 (MY16) and the cost of a 12 mnth warranty is £1200 including vat and rac cover.
> 
> All parts unaffected by the remap will still be covered by the Nissan warranty.


Not in Northern Ireland they won’t / don’t. I’ve asked.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Can you get Vpower and Momentum there?

Have you phoned Iain and asked him? Just seems strange why they wouldn't cover you, it's no different than me driving to Litchfield for the work and warranty, then coming back to Somerset to use the car.


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> Can you get Vpower and Momentum there?
> 
> Have you phoned Iain and asked him? Just seems strange why they wouldn't cover you, it's no different than me driving to Litchfield for the work and warranty, then coming back to Somerset to use the car.


We have no RON99 fuel sadly. Best I can get is RON97 super unleaded. That’s all the car has ever seen. 

I’ve apoke to Iain and Neil via email and been told multiple times they can’t help me. It’s frustrating as a friend as an LM20 here in Northern Ireland it’s fully covered. 

I’d pay £1200 for a full warranty to be honest. That would be an absolute no brainer


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

I would give Iain a call if I was you, he's really helpful and it's always easier to get the picture on the phone rather than email, I reckon he might be able to help.


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Trevgtr said:


> I would give Iain a call if I was you, he's really helpful and it's always easier to get the picture on the phone rather than email, I reckon he might be able to help.


I’ve tried  I don’t think that the issue is with Litcho but it’s their warranty company.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Ah, I didn't think they used a warranty company, but could be wrong, I thought Litchfield were big enough to cover it themselves.

Could it be the issue is about transporting the car back to Litchfield should it breakdown in NI? If you offered to cover or share that cost it could be a starting point?


----------



## WSM (Oct 17, 2016)

Tried that 

Paging @litchfield


----------

